# plantedtanks.co.uk competition



## Tom (2 Feb 2011)

Just noticed on the Planted Tanks newsletter that they are going to be starting a competition, if anyone is interested in a "UK contest". You have to enter through talkaquatics.com, and it starts on the 5th Feb. Sounds like they give the theme at the beginning, and you set up the tank on your interpretation of the theme. Looks like there's decent prizes too   

Tom


----------



## nayr88 (2 Feb 2011)

I'm up for that 

ill check the link in a little bit, what are the prizes them?


----------



## ghostsword (2 Feb 2011)

I'm in as well, we need UK comps, and we need to support whoever creates them...


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Feb 2011)

Will be interesting to see who is judging this competition! Good initiative.


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2011)

All the details are here: http://www.talkaquatics.com/index.php?board=39.0

I think you will need to sign up to the forum though. Prizes look good, although I haven't read through all of the info yet.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Feb 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> All the details are here: http://www.talkaquatics.com/index.php?board=39.0


Just takes me to a login prompt!


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2011)

Have you signed up? It takes me straight to the comp details, but I'm logged in.


----------



## nayr88 (3 Feb 2011)

I've just signed up 

Look forward to this, I wonder what the theme will be. I had a brief look around but couldn't find when the closing date would be? 

Something for you doaqua cube possibly tom?


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2011)

Possibly  

Theme is announced on the 5th, and entries need to be in by April.


----------



## Alex R (3 Feb 2011)

A prize fund total of £600 will be made available. This will be divided into three (3) prizes

First Prize: Dupla MultiControl #pn80262 - Prize value £360.00
New: now available with programming in seconds / interval function / pH 9 calibration / manual On/Off of the timer switched outlets / programmable continuous On/Off function of the timer switched outlets / additional reset for timer programming only. Aquarium computer with six-way socket for control of all key parameters in freshwater and seawater aquariums using a single device. Enables pH-controlled CO2 fertilisation, while the the water temperature is regulated by a fitted temperature sensor. The socket for ground temperature management is controlled by way of the variable diference to the water temperature and, due to an inverting function, allows a cooling device to be connected instead of the ground heating. Fitted with three time-controlled sockets for devices such as day/night lights, air and hydraulic pumps, or filters, which can be switched on and off up to 8 times per day.


Second Prize: Dupla Reverse Osmosis System RO 190 #pn80555 AND PlantedTanks Pro-Scissors Wave Prize value £155.00
Dupla RO190: Average output at 8-15° C and 2-4 bar pressure is 100-190 l raw water per day. Rejection rate of e.g. nitrates 92-97 %, sulphates 97-98 % and silicates 94-96 %. Including carbon filter, 5 µm fine filter, flow quantity limiter and including ¾ inch connection for water line.
Pro Scissors Wave


Third Prize: PlantedTanks Stainless Tool Set (168mm), containing Pro-Scissors straight, Pro-Scissors Curved & Curved Tweezers.Prize value £85.00


No cash alternative will be available. In the event of a product not being available, the promoter reserves the right to substitute the prize with an alternative with equal or greater value.
Prizes will be shipped by Royal Mail Special Delivery or alternate courier secured delivery. All deliveries will need to be signed for by the winner.
Prize values are correct at time of publication.


----------



## nayr88 (3 Feb 2011)

Yeah I see that, I'd be well chuffed to get a nice bit of critique let alone one of those priizes haha.
I wonder how many entries therell be, being UK only I think we the top 3 are the top 3 on the forum haha  hopefully they'll go easy haha


----------



## Frosties (3 Feb 2011)

Additional prizes have been donated by Johnny of AquariumPlantFood

In addition to the original stated prizes, the following will be sent:

First Prize: EI Starter Kit

Second Prize: 500ml Dosing bottle AND 6 packs of pre mixed Fertilisers

Third Prize: 500ml dosing bottle AND 3 packs of pre mixed Fertilisers


----------



## George Farmer (3 Feb 2011)

All the best to all entries!


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2011)

> First Prize: EI Starter Kit
> 
> Second Prize: 500ml Dosing bottle AND 6 packs of pre mixed Fertilisers
> 
> Third Prize: 500ml dosing bottle AND 3 packs of pre mixed Fertilisers



  because we need more insentive Tony


----------



## nayr88 (3 Feb 2011)

Its getting better  

Things like this need to get picked up by PFK so a whole bunch of people enter and give sponsers and companies with decent planted tank knowledge get involved and do more comps.

George any idea who's judging it?? It wouldn't be you by any chance?


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2011)

I'm assuming it's in-house at plantedtanks?


----------



## Frosties (3 Feb 2011)

George has been invited... the full judge panel will be announced shortly when I get confirmations.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Feb 2011)

Frosties said:
			
		

> George has been invited... the full judge panel will be announced shortly when I get confirmations.


Due to work and family commitments I will have to pass.


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Feb 2011)

> Only unreleased / unpublished work produced by an individual applicant is accepted.


well thats me out.    My 90cm is still growing and the pics from this will be going in the IAPLC comp. Unless I can get my mini-m going in time


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Feb 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Only unreleased / unpublished work produced by an individual applicant is accepted.
> 
> well thats me out.



me to. i'm saving mine for IAPLC also.


----------



## Frosties (3 Feb 2011)

Judging panel wil be:

Jeremy Gay - Editor in Chief Practical Fishkeeping
Axel Pinders - Owner DOHSE group (Dupla, Hobby, Zolux)
John Whelan - Owner Aquarium Plant Food
Tony Newsom-Virr - Owner PlantedTanks

And finally the peer review.


----------



## ghostsword (3 Feb 2011)

Nice.. this is a good panel.  PFK has been publishing great articles about planted tanks, and Dupla is a market leader, so it is great.

I also like that there will be peer review, so that will make the comp fairer. 

Just now waiting for the theme.


----------



## nayr88 (3 Feb 2011)

I agree Luis, the fact a PFK name is behind this can only mean good things, more exposure, and like I mentioned in a previous post, more reason for other companies and organizations to follow suit. 

Thanks plantedtanks and all those involved in setting this up.


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> the fact a PFK name is behind this can only mean good things



   sorry


----------



## nayr88 (3 Feb 2011)

Well PFK aint all bad haha,

I did think when I read that 'did I really say that!!. Haha

It just mean more publicity for the scene.


----------



## Frosties (4 Feb 2011)

The Theme of the competition has been released. Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## nayr88 (5 Feb 2011)

whaaa heyyy, quite an odd theme but its going to be fun


----------



## Gill (5 Feb 2011)

I think the Theme is an excellent choice and will make for some interesting scapes. Pity The Barren had an accident, could have changed things around in it and used it.


----------



## Tom (5 Feb 2011)

I might set the Do!aqua cube up with sand and call it Tatooine.....


----------



## Frosties (18 Apr 2011)

With only 12 days left to enter - the competition site is up and running... http://competition.plantedtanks.co.uk to enter.

All the prizes are here and ready to be shipped... I am sure someone will really appreciate the Multicontrol and the RO unit... Then there is the quality stainless tool kit as well! Plus you also get ferts supplied by APFUK so not bad for a photo...


----------



## Frosties (28 Apr 2011)

And we are off! The first entries are appearing. Good luck to everyone who enters. 

Gallery can be found at http://competition.plantedtanks.co.uk

For anyone who maybe experiencing issues uploading, send a pm to Darthpaul, (on talkaquatics.com) include a mobile number so he can text you to join a forum chat and resolve the issue. 

Remember all entries need to be uploaded by 30th April 2011.


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2011)

http://cdn2.talkaquatics.co.uk/competit ... 0dee65.JPG
Who ever entered this I have the exact same tunnel portal on my old model railway!


----------



## nayr88 (29 Apr 2011)

So pi&>±d I left my dsm iwagumi out in the sun and cooked it....so close to the date aswell


----------



## Frosties (30 Apr 2011)

Last day to enter. Good luck


----------



## Johno2090 (30 Apr 2011)

I hope thats not all the entries!


----------



## Frosties (30 Apr 2011)

The images shown are all the entries to date. All bar the first one as that was a test upload when we did not get any entries. 
So with that in mind, everyone who has bothered has an excellent chance of winning a fantastic prize!


----------



## Johno2090 (1 May 2011)

Indeed if id seen this i would have had a go! Think it needs more advertising next time!


----------



## Themuleous (5 May 2011)

This is why those 'must not have been published' rules for the international scape comps annoy me, they kill off other competitions, as people save their scape for them instead.

Real shame.

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (5 May 2011)

We got almost as many entries at the scape off at my house last weekend!


----------



## Frosties (5 May 2011)

Judging is now underway...

Due to the high volume of entries - we have decided to NOT run the public poll. Instead the Judging and results will be on the Judging panel only.

One point to notice is that there is a fifth judge - the moderator who has already found that one entry has been used prior to this competition. This therefore is a breach of the rules and the entry has been disqualified.

Judging will be complete in the next few days.


----------



## Frosties (10 May 2011)

The results are in and they are shown below.

There was a massive volume of entries, sadly one entry was found to be present in another competition which was in breach of the rules and another was just too late entering. I hope that both entrants will make it to the next one.

I would like to express my sincere appreciation for the efforts by all entrants to make the competition interesting to judge. The individual scapes show a great sence of fun and thinking out of the box. Each person should be pleased with their efforts and their results hopefully.

Due to the low number of people entering the competition, we the judges have decided not to run the publicised public vote, instead to build on the success and also correct the failures in this competition. We are already devising another competition with some very interesting prizes.

Following this publication, all comments left by the judges will be emailed within the next 5 days to the entrant and the comments made public within a further 2 days.

The final results are:

Plant Selection (P)
Composition (C)
Hardscape (H)
Maintenance (M)
Total (T)

First Place
Title / Movie  The Railway Children	
Entrant  Bri	
Scores   P40	C113	H44	M44	T240
http://cdn2.talkaquatics.co.uk/competit ... 0dee65.JPG

Second Place
Title / Movie   Once upon a time in Endor	
Entrant   BigMatt	
Scores   P37	C99	H33	M33	T202
http://cdn2.talkaquatics.co.uk/competit ... 3c4610.JPG

Third Place
Title / Movie   Tangled	
Entrant   Brust	
Scores   P27	C83	H37	M24	T171
http://cdn2.talkaquatics.co.uk/competit ... f2d3c9.JPG

Fourth Place
Title / Movie   Tinkerbell	
Entrant   Ghostsword	
Scores   P33	C78	H27	M27	T165
http://cdn2.talkaquatics.co.uk/competit ... f0711c.JPG

Fifth Place
Title / Movie   Apocalypse now	
Entrant   Matson	
Scores   P15	C38	H14	M18	T85
http://cdn2.talkaquatics.co.uk/competit ... e825b5.jpg


----------

